# 2000 F-250



## Dingo (Jan 14, 2000)

Im think about buying a new 2000 F-250 off the lot for $23,500 what do you guys think about this truck and the price. It is a 7.3 super duety powerstroke diesel, 4 door, a/c, am/fm, cass. I think it is a pretty damn good price.
Thanks
Dingo


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Good truck,

I have 20 ford trucks, they have always stood up well. The powerstroke and the new trans work great. I don't have any new super duty 250s, just 350s and bigger, but the new super duty is a great truck.

Geoff


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

I have a 99 Ford SD with the PSD and it's great! Love it! Had a Dodge gas before and I am saving over $100 a month in fuel.

Ray


----------



## Dale (Jun 16, 2000)

We bought three this year. We have now about 12 Fords and one Dodge. (We maintain the dealership and home). We are very please with these units, gas units with both V8's and V10's. Probably buy three more next year. We paid $ 23,700 for the 4 door's with v8's. Never done us wrong.

----------
Dale Wiley
Maintenance/Operations Manager


----------

